# Feedback Ausgabe 03/2008



## Stefan Payne (6. Februar 2008)

Hab gerad die PCGH 03/08 in Händen, folgendes störte mich sehr:

Seite 92/93:
der Test PCI Express 2.0

Und zwar: die Verwendung des P35 und x38 bei Crossfire -> egal was man macht und wie mans macht, man kann mit einem Intel System und Crossfire zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebnis kommen, da es weder ein PCIe 2.0 Chipsat mit 2x8 Lanes noch einen PCie 1.x Chipsat mit 2x 16 Lanes gibt.

Heißt also im Klartext das das Testsystem für solche Setups ein Sockel AM2 (plus) System sein müsste, hier reicht ein einziges 790FX Board, mit dem könnt ihr, je nach Board/BIOS, sowohl die Auswirkung der Anzahl der Lanes als auch PCIe 1.x vs. 2.0 testen.

WIe angedeutet, hängt das vom BIOS/Board ab, ob man die Lanes den Slots zuweisen kann (das MSI kanns z.B. nicht), PCie 1.x zu forcen sollten aber eigentlich alle können.


----------



## Player007 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Auf Seite 25, bei den Spezifikationen.
Dort wo HD3850 steht sollte da nicht eig. HD3650 stehen, weil die HD3850 steht ja schon rechts daneben.

Aber sonst wirklich gut.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Das Interview von und mit Terry M. muss ich aber auch nochmal äußerst positiv hervorheben, man merkt, das man mit 'nem 'Technikfritzen' und nicht mit 'nem 'Marketingfuzzi' spricht, seine Aussagen waren klar und nicht ausweichend!


----------



## Wassercpu (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Also ich möchte mich mal ganz ausdrücklich Beschweren:

Ich hab mir vor zwei Tagen die Pcgh Extended Ausgabe gekauft, sozusagen extra die teuere Extended, um alle news lesen zukönnen die Ihr zuberichten habt..

Nun ist das Topthema der letzten Wochen verständlicherweise der neue 780i Sli/TriSli Chipsatz von Nvidia.so wie das Asus Striker 2 (Formula) oder im Nvidia Layout z.B. von Evga oder XFX...

Beide Boards sind schon auf dem Markt und in Foren wird schon wild berichtet mit vielen negativ und vielen positiv Schlagzeilen..

So bin ich auch ganz gespannt darauf was ihr zudem Chipsatz und Board wisst..:
-Kann man den sich als 680i Besitzer schenken?
-Macht das Board wirklich anfangs grosse Probleme?
-Wie ist das Bios?
-Geht Tri sli ordentlich...
-Kommt HybridSli  bzw. Die onboard-Graka-Stromspar-variante erst mit dem 790i    raus?..

Also voller Neugier les ich die neue Pcgh Ext. Ausgabe und was sehe ich da?
Ihr bringt einen absoluten mini kurz Bericht zum Striker2 ohne Erfahrungswerte und ohne euch diesem hoch spannendem Thema gründlicher anzunehmen...

Sehr enttäuschend...

dem 680i habt ihr euch doch auch voll angenommen..

Ok dachte ich ist vielleicht im Moment nicht viel interesse von euch da ...

Aber dann komme ich 2 Tage später zufällig in ein Kiosk, der die Premium Pcgh hat und lese das ihr hier ein Nvidia-Spezial macht..und da schreibt ihr, dass Ihr alle Infos zum neuen 780I enthüllt...

Das ist echt ne sauerei....Nirgends war zulesen, dass Ihr die 780i infos exklusiv im Premium verkauft..Obwohl ich jeden Tag immer alle news auf Pcgh lese...
Und nicht einmal im Vorwort der Extended stand was davon ..habe ich nämlich reingeschaut vor dem Kauf...
Und nun habe ich schon 6 euro bezahlt, anstatt 4 euro und habe immer noch nicht alle Infos ...

Aber ich weigere mich nochmal 10 Euro nur für die Infos über den 780i zulesen, auszugeben.....

Bin wirklich sehr entäuscht, ich lese schon seit der ersten Audgabe die Pcgh und bin auch super aktiv und hilfsbereit in Extrem Forum und mit Beiträgen zur Extremprinted unterwegs.....

Aber hier fühle ich mich wirklich veräppelt.....

Ich verlange, als Wiedergutmachung, den Teil über die 780i Boards und alle bekanntgegebenen Infos zum neuen 790i, die in der Premium Ausgabe enthalten sind, kostenlos hier zuveröffentlichen..


Stinke sauer...bin ich


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Also ich möchte mich mal ganz Ausdrücklich beschweren:
> 
> Ich hab mir die Extended Ausgabe gekauft um alles an Infos zubekommen...und nun interessiert mich der 780i Chipsatz brennend und will wissen wie die boards sind, sprich ausführliche Test und alle infos zum kommenden 790i Hbryd Sli und Esa....
> 
> ...




Ein schlechtes Deutsch, aber er hat Recht....


----------



## Wassercpu (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ein schlechtes Deutsch, aber er hat Recht....



Hast recht mein deutsch war echt schlecht , habs neu geschrieben...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

warst/bist ja auch sauer 

@topic

ich finde die Ausgabe recht gut (besser als die Letzte), habe sie aber noch nicht durch.

Zum Artikel "Starken Euro nutzen" habe ich euch doch inspiriert, oder!?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=6218


----------



## y33H@ (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Ich habe bereits meinen leichten Unmut über den VRAM Artikel per Mail an Raff geäußert. 
zB das nicht der Speicherverbrauch der Benches angegeben wird - was meint ihr?

cYa


----------



## Wassercpu (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Tja ich glaube das die sich ganz schön verzetteln im moment...zuviele Ausgaben auf die ein Paar infos aufgeteilt weren müsse...

Aber die bekommen noch ne chance, weil ich so Nostalgisch bin...

Ansonsten nur noch online Tests Lesen...;-9


----------



## kmf (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist für mich das bisher stärkste Heft im laufenden Jahrgang 2008. Soviele Artikel wie diesen Monat haben mich selten angesprochen. Tolle Mischung. 

Hab ja nur die billige DVD-Ausgabe, deswegen kann ich zur Meckerei obendrüber nix sagen.


----------



## Daniel_M (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Also ich möchte mich mal ganz ausdrücklich Beschweren:
> 
> Ich hab mir vor zwei Tagen die Pcgh Extended Ausgabe gekauft, sozusagen extra die teuere Extended, um alle news lesen zukönnen die Ihr zuberichten habt..
> 
> ...




 Hallo,

  der Nforce 780i ist leider nur eine Evolution gegenüber dem 680i SLI: Er unterstützt zweimal PCI-E 2.0, dreimal 16 Lanes und arbeitet mit Yorkfield-CPUs. Genau diese Punkte haben wir bereits in unserem Test in der Ausgabe 02/2008 beschrieben und getestet.

  Außerdem gibt es zahlreiche Benchmarks und Testergebnisse auf unserer Webseite:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=624620
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=624620
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=7521

  Zu dem Zeitpunkt standen uns lediglich das Nforce 780i SLI von EVGA sowie die Asus-Platine P5N-T Deluxe zur Verfügung - beide haben wir in der Ausgabe 02/2008 getestet. Wenige Wochen später folgte das Striker 2 Formula, das wir daher in Ausgabe 03/2008 testen. Der Test steht in der regulären Ausgabe, Sie brauchen also nicht das Premium-Heft zu kaufen um den Test des Striker 2 Formula zu lesen.

  Hybrid-SLI funktioniert lediglich mit 780a-Boards, aber nicht mit 780i-Platinen. Diese Frage haben wir hier beantwortet:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=627057

  Dort stehen auch alle übrigen wichtigen Infos zu Hybrid-SLI.

  Dementsprechend haben wir fast alle Ihrer Fragen in den beiden vergangenen Ausgaben oder auf der Webseite (kostenlos) beantwortet.

  Im Premium-Heft befinden sich weitere Benchmarks mit 780i SLI und drei Grafikkarten sowie einen direkten Vergleich zwischen 780i und 650i - passend zum Thema der Premium-Ausgabe: "Nvidia". Der Artikel im Premium-Heft enthält allerdings keine neuen Infos zu 780i oder 790i, die wir nicht auch im regulären Heft oder auf der Webseite veröffentlich haben, sondern wie gesagt zusätzliche ausführliche Benchmarks. Wir halten keine Informationen für die Premium-Ausgabe zurück.

  Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Großes Lob für die Videos auf DVD. Insbesondere das Video über den Rückblick zur Ausgabe 03/03. Bitte mehr davon. Ich sage nur Fön...

Auch der Sprecher macht seine Arbeit verdammt gut. Wer ist das? Einer von den Redis?


----------



## Wassercpu (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Nforce 780i ist leider nur eine Evolution gegenüber dem 680i SLI: Er unterstützt zweimal PCI-E 2.0, dreimal 16 Lanes und arbeitet mit Yorkfield-CPUs. Genau diese Punkte haben wir bereits in unserem Test in der Ausgabe 02/2008 beschrieben und getestet.
> 
> ...


 

Ja das ist ein super statment von euch.....ich nehme hier mit offizell meine bedenken zurück...und danke euch für die mühevolle erklärung grüsse Wc


----------



## FeuRenard (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

vielleicht war ich der einzige bei dem das so war:
jeweils beide innenseiten des Covers (vorne die easynova-werbung, hinten die wielander) mit einem weißen Staub bedeckt. Konnte man aber einfach mit dem Finger entfernen. Leider war dadurch auch die ganze Rückseite der DVD an einigen Stellen mit dieser Schicht "befleckt". Lässt sich sehr schwer mit ner Cam ohne richtige belichtung und studio einfangen, hab's aber mal probiert (im Anhang)

EDIT: Auf dem Bild ist die Vorderseite zu sehen, da war es aber nur an diesem Stück, dafür aber extrem und gut zu erkennen (auf fotos)
probiere dann mal mit zewa zu reinigen ohne kratzer, denn ich will nicht mein laufwerk einstauben.


----------



## Nobbis (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab gerad die PCGH 03/08 in Händen, folgendes störte mich sehr:
> 
> Seite 92/93:
> der Test PCI Express 2.0
> ...



Hi!

Also entweder ich bin zu müde oder ich hab was verpasst.

Die Seiten 92 und 93 bringen mich etwas durcheinander.

Erstmal wird auf Seite 92 beschrieben, das der 790FX der perfekte Unterbau für ein SLI Gespann sei. Hat Nvidia wirklich einen 790FX Chipsatz oder AMD jetzt SLI Unterstützung? 

Wieso wird auf beiden Seiten stets Nvidia hervorgehoben? Bei "wer kann´s" steht als erstes, das die 8800GT/GTS512 den neuen Standard unterstützt, dabei waren es die 3800er die diese Standard als erste nutzten. Diese werden aber mit dem Wortlaut "wirbt damit" abgespeist.

Wieso werden auf Seite 93 doppelt so teure Nvidia Karten im direkten Vergleich mit den halb so teuren AMD Karten gestellt. Damit die Nvidia besser aussehen? Es mangelte ja offenbar nicht an 3870 Karten, denn davon ist ja auf S92.  was zu sehen. Soll die 120 Euro Karte wirklich den PCIe2.0 Port beanspruchen? ABer schön zu sehen, das sie garnicht mal so weit weg liegt trotz halben Preis. 

Auch rechts runten auf Seite 93 tauchen wieder nforce 790FX chipsätze auf. Kommen diese noch oder wie? Im Netz habe ich jedenfalls keinen solchen gefunden!

Ich habe die Seiten durchsucht, weil ich dachte es wäre so eine Anzeige wie beim SLI PC des Monats, aber wurde nicht fündig.

Ansonsten danke für den Hinweis auf die Übertaktbarkeit des PCIe16x und das Resultat.


----------



## Henner (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Großes Lob für die Videos auf DVD. Insbesondere das Video über den Rückblick zur Ausgabe 03/03. Bitte mehr davon. Ich sage nur Fön... Auch der Sprecher macht seine Arbeit verdammt gut. Wer ist das? Einer von den Redis?


Danke für das Lob!  Diese Rückblick-Videos gibt's jetzt regelmäßig, gesprochen werden sie von mir.


----------



## Henner (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> Leider war dadurch auch die ganze Rückseite der DVD an einigen Stellen mit dieser Schicht "befleckt".


Das sollte natürlich nicht sein. Ist es regelmäßig so oder trat das nur bei einer Ausgabe auf? Lässt sich die DVD - nach der Reinigung - problemlos lesen?


----------



## Nobbis (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

gibt es hier auch Antworten zu Fragen dieser Ausgabe? oder wird hier nur LOB anerkannt?


----------



## Henner (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Nur Lob! 
Ich kann zu Grafikkarten und Mainboards leider nichts sagen, sorry.


----------



## FeuRenard (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Das sollte natürlich nicht sein. Ist es regelmäßig so oder trat das nur bei einer Ausgabe auf? Lässt sich die DVD - nach der Reinigung - problemlos lesen?



war jetzt nur dieses mal so (3/08 halt).
DVD ging natürlich nach ner Reinigung lesen, hab aber bisher nur die Video-Seite getestet (großes Lob für den Rückblick: die Stellen wo sie über die Fee gesprochen haben (Kleider-Patch, "so ganz allein im Wald...", ...) waren echt der hammer).
Zurück zum weißen Staub: Beim Entfernen war der Staub aber ziemlich hartnäckig. Ein rüberstreifen des Pullover-Ärmels bewirkt gar nichts. Musst ich halt mit nem Taschentuch (trocken) fest zudrücken und drüberfahren, ging dann aber.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



> _Nobbis_
> Die Seiten 92 und 93 bringen mich etwas durcheinander.
> 
> Erstmal wird auf Seite 92 beschrieben, das der 790FX der perfekte Unterbau für ein SLI Gespann sei. Hat Nvidia wirklich einen 790FX Chipsatz oder AMD jetzt SLI Unterstützung?


Diese Seiten hab mich auch extrem durcheinandergebracht.
Ich gehe mal Spontan von einem Fehler aus..soweit ich dachte gibts die 770/790X/790FX-Chipsätze nur vom AMD, die NVidia sind doch die 780i/a?
Die Preisvergleiche interessieren mich nicht wirklich, da gibts layout-technisch weit bessere von Chip, cb, etc. und von den Infos her finde ich die auch nicht schlecht.

e:/ Und das Spezial über die Chipgehäuse hab ich den kompletten Einstieg vermisst.
Es ist Einsteiger-Schreibstil gewählt bei Details, die irgendwo in der Mitte anfangen. Ansonsten wird auch beim Anfang begonnen, den man überlesen kann, wenn man schon etwas von der Technik weis. Hier allerdings wird ieser anfang und teile der "Mitte" als bekannt vorausgesetzt.
Ich finde, der Punkt wurde nicht getroffen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Achso, wenn ihr das nächste mal 'ne Heatpipe erklärt, wäre es schön, wenn ihr die Kurve zum Kapillarrohr bekommt, nix anderes ist eine Heatpipe ja...


----------



## der_schnitter (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Die aktuelle Ausgabe hat mich weniger angesprochen.Aber das kann ich verzeihen,da sonst die meisten Ausgaben voll meinen Geschmack bzw "Wissensdurst" treffen und befriedigen 
Der Artikel über die Chipgehäuse war mMn sehr unverständlich formuliert;ich habe nach der Hälfte aufgehört,da ich einfach _nichts_ verstanden habe.
Die Ergebnisse zu den Artikeln über PCI-E 2.0 und VRAM waren schon im Voraus erahnbar,da ihr schon öfters Prognosen dazu gewagt hattet.Das finde ich schade,daraus nochmal Artikel zu machen,da mir alles sehr bekannt vorkam...
Die Themen dieser Ausgabe waren OK,aber besonders gereizt hat mich nur das "Notfallheft" (das mir auch ganz gut gefallen hat).Auf der DVD hätte ich mir mehr Videos gewünscht.Die Märzausgabe war also für mich nicht wirklich besonderes.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Achso, wenn ihr das nächste mal 'ne Heatpipe erklärt, wäre es schön, wenn ihr die Kurve zum Kapillarrohr bekommt, nix anderes ist eine Heatpipe ja...




nicht zwangsläufig

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heatpipe


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Die in PCs verwendeten Wärmerohre  (oder neudeutsch Heatpipes) sind einfache Rohre, die so ähnlich funktionieren wie Lavalampen. Sie sind so dick, dass die Kapilarkraft keine große Rolle besitzt. 
Zudem sind Kapilarwärmerohre Lageunabhängig, bei PC Heatpipes spielt die Einbaulage aber eine wesentliche Rolle.



Nobbis schrieb:


> Wieso wird auf beiden Seiten stets Nvidia hervorgehoben? Bei "wer kann´s" steht als erstes, das die 8800GT/GTS512 den neuen Standard unterstützt, dabei waren es die 3800er die diese Standard als erste nutzten. Diese werden aber mit dem Wortlaut "wirbt damit" abgespeist.



Die GT wurde ca 2 Wochen vor den HD38x0 gelauncht. DX 10.1 benutzen sie immer noch als einzige Grakas.

@ Topic
Ach so noch was zu Ausgabe. Ich persönlich fande sie sehr lesenswert. Besonders gut gefiel mir der Beitrag "Hardware-Friedhof" .
Aso das Retrovideo absolut Klasse  Bitte jeden Monat so ein Video 

Ein Punkt gefiel mir aber nicht so (das habe ich auch schon in der 02/08 festgestellt). Ihr ordnet manchmal die Benchmarkergebnisse etwas unlogisch d.h. Die Anordnung nach avg FPS ist okay allerdings steht manchmal bei avg FPS Gleichstand zweier Produkte, das Produkt mit der niedrigeren minimum FPS über dem mit der höheren min FPS (z.B. Seite 26 Crysis Benchmark PCGHBenchmark "Ice" (DX10) für mehr Beispiele bin ich zu faul zum gucken aber es gibt noch ein paar davon) 
Darum mein Vorschlag bei avg FPS Gleichstand immer nach der min PFS ordnen.

Aso ich hätte noch eine Idee bezüglich der Seite 28 (warum ein Alu und ein Kupferkühler verwendet wurde)
Das ist neben der Kühlkonstruktion (Finnenabstand usw.) die einzige Möglichkeit die Chips auf die gleiche Temperatur zu bekommen. Wenn der erste Kühlkörper auch aus Kupfer wäre, dann wäre der 1. Kern kälter als der 2. und die Luft würde sich sich zudem beim 1. Kern noch stärker erwärmen was zu einer schlechteren Kühlleistung beim 2. Kern führen würde. 


MFG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

"Dem Ingenieur ist nichts zu schwör"  

alleine drauf gekommen?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> "Dem Ingenieur ist nichts zu schwör"
> 
> alleine drauf gekommen?



Noch bin ich´s nicht 

Jo, Technische Wärmeübertragung sei dank 

MFG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Noch bin ich´s nicht
> 
> Jo, Technische Wärmeübertragung sei dank
> 
> MFG



Respekt!! hieß bei uns Thermodynamik, aber schon lange her (1-3 Semester)

(Ich schreibe gerade an meinem Diplom)


----------



## Nobbis (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Die GT wurde ca 2 Wochen vor den HD38x0 gelauncht. DX 10.1 benutzen sie immer noch als einzige Grakas.



Okay, danke für den Hinweis, das ist an mir vorbeigegangen!

Dann relativiert sich der Artikel wieder etwas. 

Ich habe schon öfters mal auf Verwechslungen oder kleinere Fehler hingewiesen, meist durch direkte emails, aber nie kam auch nur eine Reaktion.

Schade

bei PCA wird der Übeltäter monatlich an den Pranger gestellt


----------



## Henner (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ein Punkt gefiel mir aber nicht so (das habe ich auch schon in der 02/08 festgestellt). Ihr ordnet manchmal die Benchmarkergebnisse etwas unlogisch d.h. Die Anordnung nach avg FPS ist okay allerdings steht manchmal bei avg FPS Gleichstand zweier Produkte, das Produkt mit der niedrigeren minimum FPS über dem mit der höheren min FPS


So ist es eigentlich nicht gedacht  Sorry für den Fehler - wir werden verstärkt darauf achten.


----------



## Henner (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Nobbis schrieb:


> Ich habe schon öfters mal auf Verwechslungen oder kleinere Fehler hingewiesen, meist durch direkte emails, aber nie kam auch nur eine Reaktion.


Wir sind für alle Hinweise dankbar, die schlimmsten Fehler werden in der jeweils kommenden Ausgabe in der Rubrik "Fehlerteufel" berichtigt (sofern sie jemand findet  ). Leider können wir aber nicht jede Mail beantworten - sorry dafür.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*

Tschuldigung, wenn ich nochmal nachfrage, aber mich würde eine ANtwort brennend interessieren:



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Diese Seiten hab mich auch extrem durcheinandergebracht.
> Ich gehe mal Spontan von einem Fehler aus..soweit ich dachte gibts die 770/790X/790FX-Chipsätze nur vom AMD, die NVidia sind doch die 780i/a?
> Die Preisvergleiche interessieren mich nicht wirklich, da gibts layout-technisch weit bessere von Chip, cb, etc. und von den Infos her finde ich die auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Daniel_M (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Feedback AUsgabe 03/2008*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, wenn ich nochmal nachfrage, aber mich würde eine ANtwort brennend interessieren:



Das stimmt leider, da ist uns ein Fehler unterlaufen - der 790FX unterstützt natürlich kein SLI sondern er ist die optimale Plattform für Crossfire.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Februar 2008)

Euer Beitrag vom Undervolting hat mich endlich beflügelt, mein Vorhaben vom Undervolting in die Tat umzusetzen. Bin auch ein bisschen weiter gekommen als ihr...An sich fand ich den Artikel super, nur mir hat die HD3870 gefehlt, da die doch die 2900XT abgelöst hat...

ihr habt auf Seite 89 beim Undervolting angegeben, dass der 5000+ nicht weniger als 1,2V schafft.
Da ich statt 1,35V Standardspannung 1,3V hab, bin ich a bisl tiefer gegangen, als ihr vorgeschlagen habt.
Das gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 gibt ca. 0,02V mehr als im Bios eingestellt, was aber nicht schlimm ist: Gelandet bin ich im Bios bei 1,025 und CPU-Z zeigt 1,04V an.
Drunter ist der Rechner nicht mehr hochgefahren. Eine Validierung von dem Ergebnis macht leider keinen Sinn, da die VCore nicht angezeigt wird. Dennoch hab ich das Bild hier mal hochgeladen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. März 2008)

Jeder Chip ist ein Unikat, demnach lässt sich auch jede Grafikkarte und jeder Prozessor anders weit übertakten, undervolten und dergleichen.  Wir haben übrigens bewusst die Radeon HD 2900 genommen, weil diese Karten (Pro und XT) enormes Sparpotenzial bieten. Bei der HD-3800-Serie sind solche Spannungsspiele nicht möglich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## potzblitz (3. März 2008)

So muss euch auch mal *Loben*, der Test für Headsets für Spieler hat mir  in meiner Kaufentscheidung sehr geholfen...

*Aber ich muß noch was los werden und zwar fehlt mir sehr die Quartalsübersicht der erscheinenen CPU/GPU & Chipsatz (Roadmap) am Anfang im Heft wie es früher war...

Warum wurde das eingestellt
*


----------

